# اسماء من الكتاب المقدس و معانيها



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

​*ابال: اسم عبرى معناه غبى.
سليمان: اسم عبرى معناه رجل السلام.
يديديا: اسم عبرى معناه يهوه محبوب.
اخيتوفل: اسم عبرى معناه اخو الجهل.
ياكين: اسم عبرى معناه يثبت.
ملكوم: اسم كنعانى معناه ملككم وكان اله للعمونيين.
ايليا: اسم عبرى معناه الهى يهوه.
ادرملك: اسم اكادى معناه ملك مقتدر.
شيحور: اسم مصرى معناه بحيرة حورس اطلق على نهر النيل.
الترشاثا: اسم فارسى معناه مخوف او محترم.
مردخاى: اسم بابلى معناه ملك للاله مردك.
استير: اسم فارسى معناه كوكب.
هامان: اسم فارسى يشير الى الاله العيلامى هامان.
ايوب: اسم عبرى معناه المضطهد وربما يعنى التائب.
اليفاز: اسم عبرى معناه الله ذهب نقى.
اليهو: اسم عبرى معناه هو الله.
يايرس: اسم عبرى معناه "الرب ينير"
يوناداب: اسم عبرى مختصر "يهوناداب"، ومعناه "الرب كريم". 
يبسام: اسم عبري معناه "رائحة عطرية"
يورام : اسم عبري معناه "الرب مرتفع"، وهو مختصر يهورام". 
يبحار: اسم عبري معناه "الرب يختار"
أجور: وهو اسم عبري، يبدو من مقارنته بالعربية أنه يعني "أجير" أو "جامع"
أحير: اسم عبري معناه "أخير"، والأرجح أنها صيغة مختصرة لاحيرام (عدد 26 : 38) أو أخرخ (1أخ 8 : 1) . 
أحيرام: اسم عبري معناه "أخ معظم" أو "أخي معظم"
أخآب: ومعناها "أخو الأب" أو "الأب أخي" مما قد يعني أنه اتخذ من الله أخاً له . 
أخرحيل: اسم عبري معناه "أخو راحيل" (وجاء في السبعينية باسم "أخي ركاب")
باشان: اسم عبرى معناه ارض مستوية.
مصعر: اسم عبرى معناه الصغيروهو جبل فى الجليل.
صور: اسم سامى معناه صخر وهو اسم مدينة فينيقية.
مديان: اسم سامى معناه محكمة.
سيحون: اسم ملك من ملوك الاموريين.
لموئيل: اسم سامى معناه مكرس لله.
أرميا: اسم عبرى معناه الرب يؤسس.
جيروت: اسم عبرى معناه مرقب وهو مكان تستريح فيه القوافل.
خفرع: اسم عبرى معناه كاهن الشمس.
يعزير: اسم عبرى معناه يعين وهى مدينة من جلعاد.
مراثايم: اسم عبرى معناه عصيان مزدوج وهو اسم مجازى لبابل.
حزقيال: اسم عبرى معناه الله يقوى.
تموز: اسم اله البابليين وكان زوجا لاخته الاله عشتر.
دانيال: اسم عبرى معناه الله قضى.
بلطشاصر: اسم كلدانى معناه ليحفظ حياته.
هوشع: اسم عبرى معناه الرب المعين.
جومر: اسم عبرى معناه الله يكمل.
يزرعيل: اسم عبرى معناه الله يزرع.
لورحامه: اسم عبرى معناه من لا رحمة له.
لوعمى: اسم عبرى معناه ليس شعبى.
شلمان: اسم ملك من ملوك اشور.
كصبوييم: اسم عبرى معناه ظباء.
عاموس: اسم عبرى معناه حمل.
عوبديا: اسم عبرى معناه عبد يهوه.
يونان: الاسم العبرى منه يونة ومعناه حمامة.
قايين : اسم عبرى معناه مكسب.
هابيل : اسم عبرى معناه نسمة او نفخة
يهوذا : اسم عبرى معناه حمد وشكر
صموئيل : اسم عبرى معناه الله سامع
ميخا: اسم عبرى معناه كيهوه.
سليمان:اسم عبري معناه رجل سلام 
سمعان:اسم عبراني معناه مستمع 
بطرس: صخرة أو حجر
بولس: معناه الصغير
لعازر: "أليعازر" ومعناه من يعينة الله
بنيامين:ابن اليد اليمنى ​*


----------



## red_pansy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد موضوع هايل *

*ساعات بنحتار فى معنى الاسامى دى*

*ميرسى يامامتى ربنا يخليكى*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

موسوعة اسماء مهمة كاندى
شكرااااا جزيلا" ليكى اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فادية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد موضوع هايل *​
> 
> *ساعات بنحتار فى معنى الاسامى دى*​
> 
> *ميرسى يامامتى ربنا يخليكى*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موسوعة اسماء مهمة كاندى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا" ليكى اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Hallelujah (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووورة يا كاندي شوب 
اجمل اسم في النطق هو دانيال 
ياريت ترجمة david​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم دا يا كاندي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا كاندي على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى يا كاندى
على المعلومات الحلوه ديه ومعانى الاسماء
بجد تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياكاندى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> مشكوووورة يا كاندي شوب​
> اجمل اسم في النطق هو دانيال
> 
> ياريت ترجمة david ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ترجمه  david  داود​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم دا يا كاندي *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا يا كاندي على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *ميرسى اوى يا كاندى​*
> _*على المعلومات الحلوه ديه ومعانى الاسماء*_
> _*بجد تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا رامى ​


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا رائع ما كتبت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

نفسى اعرف ليه كله بيقولك يامامتى 
الموضوع حلو خالث زيك  انا بحبك قوى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاتدي 
اغلبهم مكناش نعرف معناهم 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت مايا قال:


> شكرا رائع ما كتبت


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> نفسى اعرف ليه كله بيقولك يامامتى​
> 
> الموضوع حلو خالث زيك انا بحبك قوى​


 
علشان انا ام وكلهم بيحبونى 

وانابعتبرهم اولادى وبحبهم

وانا كمان بحبك اوى​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاتدي​*
> *اغلبهم مكناش نعرف معناهم *
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------

